# 29 Home Town home cumminity pricing



## E.L.P.M. (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello,
I have been approached by a HOA to bid on a 29 unit property. This property doesn't need the driveways and walkways to front door's done. They are asking for Calcium and salt be applied. I think the sidewalks would take about 1-1.5 hrs. with one guy and a snow blower in a 2-4 storm and would take about 45min-1hr to plow the roads and parking area's. What do you think about my prices. Walkways 2-4 $100 / 4.1-6 $175 / 6.1-8 $250 and $90 for calcium. For plowing the road 2-4 $175 / 4.1-6.0 $300 / 6.1-8.0 $400 and $100 for salt. What do you guys think?


----------



## E.L.P.M. (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## E.L.P.M. (Aug 31, 2016)

I feel my prices are a little low


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Location (general area), size of blower, pickup/plow size, length and width of walks along with the same for roads would be helpful.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Your not doing the drives? They are going to want the snow winrowed away from the drives.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

What area are you in? How much snow annually do you get? How long is the road? How much experience do you have? How many feet of sidewalk? Do you get to windrow to each side of road or like Randall said will they make it windrow away from drives? Or can you just come back around and push the snow away from each drive after wind rowing?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

A little searching leads me to believe the location is in the northern burbs of Philly, at least the satellite image I came across looks like it.
So not mulch snow, probably higher rent district with a bunch of opinionated experts.......
Aboot 1250ft of 4ft wide walk and 30Ksquare of road and parking area.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

There is nowhere to stack snow without blocking a drive or piling on a walk. Are they gonna give up the parking spaces in center?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

BUFF said:


> View attachment 166336
> A little searching leads me to believe the location is in the northern burbs of Philly, at least the satellite image I came across looks like it.
> So not mulch snow, probably higher rent district with a bunch of opinionated experts.......
> Aboot 1250ft of 4ft wide walk and 30Ksquare of road and parking area.


How the heck did you find that so easily? Not the numbers as that's easy on find lot size, but the actual townhouses on the map!?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

ktfbgb said:


> How the heck did you find that so easily? Not the numbers as that's easy on find lot size, but the actual townhouses on the map!?


Oh that is just asking for a height joke to be inserted here but since I still hoping he is gonna come through on a favor I shall keep it to myself.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ktfbgb said:


> How the heck did you find that so easily? Not the numbers as that's easy on find lot size, but the actual townhouses on the map!?


That was easy grasshopper....... I just stood up and took a gander toward the east.........
The lower left corner of the pic posted by the OP has Willow Crossing shown, from there I'm used the Google and with in a couple minutes had it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

kimber750 said:


> Oh that is just asking for a height joke to be inserted here but since I still hoping he is gonna come through on a favor I shall keep it to myself.


I'm still working it, those guys move pretty slow and they're gearing up for the Ootdoors show in Kansas plus we've got a couple things going on for SHOT too.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

BUFF said:


> That was easy grasshopper....... I just stood up and took a gander toward the east.........
> The lower left corner of the pic posted by the OP has Willow Crossing shown, from there I'm used the Google and with in a couple minutes had it.


Well I guess I need to work on situational awareness lol. Now I see it at the bottom.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ktfbgb said:


> Well I guess I need to work on situational awareness lol. Now I see it at the bottom.


Sometimes you need to step back and get a panoramic view to see what lies ahead.... :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

My eyes might be old and fading...but they look nothing alike to me.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

TCLA said:


> My eyes might be old and fading...but they look nothing alike to me.


Squint your eyes and **** your head aboot -43degress.....
Seriously (kind of), how many times have your seen properties actually match conceptual drawing


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

TCLA said:


> My eyes might be old and fading...but they look nothing alike to me.


Yes...They are old and fading....Whats up with the Avatar picture...another Boss slappy...Rather see you put a picture of Luther or Troy than that picture....


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

first thought, where's the snow going to go. 
You sidewalk guys are going to hate you, your going to have push snow up and over the center sidewalks.
or you tell the owners they are going to lose parking spots, which is the way I would go.
Designate 2 spots at each of the 3 areas to put the snow and I would have it in the pricing to haul it out of there if it builds up too much.
Why do people who build these places never think about snow and where it is going to go. 
As for your pricing, the plowing price seems fine -(it's roughly what I would bid) but I think your underbidding those sidewalks if your doing them all including the ones by the main road.
Main road sidewalks are a pain, the town or state always plows them in.
I tell every client of mine that has sidewalks on the main roads that they will not be done until the state or town has cleared the roads, otherwise your there 3 to 4 times doing the same sidewalk.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TCLA said:


> My eyes might be old and fading...but they look nothing alike to me.


I'll just keep that in the back of my mind for future reference.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes...They are old and fading....Whats up with the Avatar picture...another Boss slappy...Rather see you put a picture of Luther or .... than that picture....


I can do that....


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll just keep that in the back of my mind for future reference.


You're just like the mainframe of a computer...you don't forget nothin.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TCLA said:


> You're just like the mainframe of a computer...you don't forget nothin.


My wife would beg to differ.


----------



## E.L.P.M. (Aug 31, 2016)

I have a 09 Chevy 2,500 with a western mvp 3. I have been plowing for 16 years and I am located in the philly suburbs. The weather man always says 20 inches a winter but they don't know what there talking about! I have single stage and 2 stage snow blowers. I am figuring all the snow will be pushed to the center then loss 1 spot per parking area to push snow into. They mostly park there cars in the garage, the parking is for visitors. We had that big storm last year with 23 inches of snow. The guy told me they just brought a skid steer in and stacked it. I am assuming they stacked the snow in the visitor spots .


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

E.L.P.M. said:


> I have a 09 Chevy 2,500 with a western mvp 3. I have been plowing for 16 years and I am located in the philly suburbs. The weather man always says 20 inches a winter but they don't know what there talking about! I have single stage and 2 stage snow blowers. I am figuring all the snow will be pushed to the center then loss 1 spot per parking area to push snow into. They mostly park there cars in the garage, the parking is for visitors. We had that big storm last year with 23 inches of snow. The guy told me they just brought a skid steer in and stacked it. I am assuming they stacked the snow in the visitor spots .


Plowing rates are good however you're giving away the walks especially since you have such a long run along a public road. The SS blower will struggle along the public and probably along the private road if your windrows spill on to the walks. Most SS blowers are 20" wide <> and it'll take at least 3 passes and if your 2stage is 24" you'll also have 3 passes.


----------

